# First planted tank set up



## Jez XBX (18 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

Firstly an intro, I'm Jeremy from Bristol,
currently setting up my first planted tank.

Started about 20 years ago but kept tank in storage for last 10 years
I kept several community tanks, before ending up with an oscar only tank.
Tried half heartedly to keep plants but never had much success
And then the oscars tore everything up that wasn't nailed down 

So now I'm back and looking to do a low tech tank.
I'm aiming for a planted tank with just a big shoal of Danios in it, as many as practical!
I've been following one of the tutorials here which was great and is the reason I joined here.
I've set the tank up in a basic form and it is currently the tank is being cycled with domestic ammonia / fish food

I'm after some advice about what to plant in the tank, and fish loadings.
I'm just trying to figure out plants that will be happy in my tank.
I don't want to go down the CO2 route, or mega lighting route, or huge water changes, etc

I've written out the spec for my tank below.
I know the lights are probably rubbish, but surely something will grow under them 
And I know the gravel is a bit too big grain size wise, but again, surely something can cope?

Any help gratefully received!

Jeremy


My setup......

48"L x 15"W x 18"H 200 or so liter tank (SeaBray)
(About 20 years old and has been in storage for last 10 years!)
Set agains the rear wall away from windows in a north facing room (no direct sunlight, limited ambient light)

1 Fluval 303 rated at 800 L/hr
1 Eheim 2211 rated at 300 L/hr
(I have a second fluvial 303 which I will eventually swap the Eheim for once I fix it)
Currently filtering about 5 times per hour
Will be filtering about 9 times per hour
Both filters return water via spraybars at back of tank facing forward

I've got two new generic T8 led replacement tubes from ebay...
One clear, one opaque, with the the following specs........
900mm, 14w, 6000K, 120 deg
CRI Consistency Ra 75,5.5SCDM
Luminous Flux (CCT 3000K) 1330
Luminous Flux (CCT 4000K) 1360
Luminous Flux (CCT 6000K) 1470

Eheim Jäger 150w heater (new)
Heater is set at 22 deg C, but my two (old!) thermometers suggest nearer 20 deg C
This is about the temp I'd like to run for the fish, if ok with plants.

I've used generic pond aqueous fertiliser (2" front, 3" at rear) below pea shingle (1" front - 2" rear)
And some old bog wood for decorations.

Bristol water is classified as hard
ph 7.53
calcium 77 mg/l
magnesium 8.4 mg/l
nitrate 11 mg/l
total hardness CaCO3 228 mg/l
degrees German 13 dH


----------



## Jose (19 Jun 2015)

You can keep a nice looking tank without co2 and little light. I think your setup is fine. But I dont think you should be dosing pond fertilizer since you dont know how much or what they have in them. 
The consensus here is that nutrients (NPK and micros) dont cause algae no matter how much there is in your tank. On the other hand if your plants are lacking something then they will attract algae. So get yourself an EI salts kit and dose 1/10th the ammount normally dosed for a co2 injected tank. Dose a bit more at first. 

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html

This is going to last a long time, plants will be healthy and its got everything in it.

I would use mainly Crypts, java moss, anubias etc.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jun 2015)

Jez XBX said:


> domestic ammonia


Not really a good idea adding a powerful disinfectant to your tank (ammonia). If anything it just delays the tank getting mature and can lead to either a tank never cycling or a second ammonia/nitrate cycle occurring at a later date. Most people here, just leave tank alone, fish food (maybe), plants, water changes and time is all that is required.


----------



## Jez XBX (20 Jun 2015)

Gents, 
thanks for taking the time to reply, much appreciated.

Jose, just to be clear, what is dosing?
I thought it meant adding it regularly, kinda like baby bio to a plant?
I've put a layer in place below the substrate gravel?
I was following this tutorial "The soil substrate or Dirtied Planted Tank - A How to Guide"
I've had a look at the link and seems great!

And thank you for the plant suggestions.
I've message a couple of mail order sellers from eBay to see if I can get low light plants.
I'll ask them specifically for those if they get back.

Ian_M, have stopped the ammonia addition!
Am feeding a little fish food and concentrating on getting some plants in.
How many water changes would you recommend?

Once again much appreciated,

Jez


----------



## Manu (17 Jul 2015)

Hi Jez,
How is the tank doing? Any pictures?


----------



## Jez XBX (18 Jul 2015)

Yeah,
So far so good!
Planted some internet plants from a great guy Warminster way which have gone jungle!
Got some freebie snails which have cleaned the tank fantastically and I think are breeding like rabbits!
Still waiting for a good time to get fish!
Will try to attach a pic!
Jez


----------



## john dory (18 Jul 2015)

Hygrophilia siamensis works in low techs.


----------

